# battery runs down in about two days



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

can anyone help i get a slow battery drain in my 93 maxima over a three day period it runs down and won't start. i've done some troubleshooting and found that the load is 150mA and it goes away when i pull the "Electron Bat" fuse. what is on that fuse? the car runs fine with it pulled but the abs light stays on. 
if anyone has had this problem please help or if you know what is on the "Electron Bat" fuse.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Have you checked your alternator?


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah a bad alternator wont charge your batt so it would die like that. 

Just a thought, do your lights get brighter when you rev your engine or speed up then go dim when you're sitting idle?


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

Got a volt meter? When your engine is sitting there without the car on, it should be 12.2-12.6v. If your car is running it should be around 14.4-14.8 I think. Somewhere in the 14s


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

old90 said:


> Have you checked your alternator?


no. but i put in a new battery and it hasn't done it since.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

well you guys were correct. i should have posted this much sooner. the problem was the alternator. that new battery took about a month to run down. the alternator was putting out some power but not enough. replaced it and all problems went away. also the alternator failed a bench test at the auto parts store.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

rvanders37 said:


> well you guys were correct. i should have posted this much sooner. the problem was the alternator. that new battery took about a month to run down. the alternator was putting out some power but not enough. replaced it and all problems went away. also the alternator failed a bench test at the auto parts store.


Does your "electron bat" circuit still draw 150mA?
I have one that also is drawing 150mA witha new battery and rebuilt alternator.

OnTheRoad


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

OnTheRoad said:


> Does your "electron bat" circuit still draw 150mA?
> I have one that also is drawing 150mA witha new battery and rebuilt alternator.
> 
> OnTheRoad


no it quit doing that when i got a new alternator. i messed with the alarm system for a while there and thought that was what it was but the alternator fixed it.


----------



## weldonself (Dec 20, 2005)

*Battery Drain on Datsun/Nissan*



rvanders37 said:


> can anyone help i get a slow battery drain in my 93 maxima over a three day period it runs down and won't start. i've done some troubleshooting and found that the load is 150mA and it goes away when i pull the "Electron Bat" fuse. what is on that fuse? the car runs fine with it pulled but the abs light stays on.
> if anyone has had this problem please help or if you know what is on the "Electron Bat" fuse.


Check you electrical system & see if you have a 10 amp draw.
If so, open the trunk & snip the wire going to the trunk light. The tab that hold the button in & shuts off the trunk light looses it tension & the trunk light stays on when the lid is closed.
This was learned by killing 5 brand new batteries in a week, & then my local Nissan dealer keeping my (don't laugh) '78 Datsun 200SX for two weeks.
I was grousing about it to the guy @ my local gas station & he said his sister had one; opened the trunk, snipped the wire, wound in up in black electrical tape, & I've had the same battery in it now for over 5 years. He says all Datsun/Nissan cars have the same problem.
Blew me away, but it works.
Weldon
[email protected]


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Check for parasitic drain. Make sure all door and hood switch are off. Should be about 10mA. If not look for lights not turning off, then start pulling fuses one at a time (if not change, put the fuse back in). If removing all the fuses doesn't stop it, check the alternator. 

Sounds like the alternator isn't charging. Put a DC clamp amp meter around one of the battery cable, start eng. Should have initial drain of 100A plus, then reverse to about 20A charging, if alternator works. Just bring the car into parts store, usually tested for free. Test voltage. If 14-15V, but no to very low current then bad battery. If low voltage and high current, short in battery (very bad).

OnTheRoad. 



weldonself said:


> Check you electrical system & see if you have a 10 amp draw.
> If so, open the trunk & snip the wire going to the trunk light. The tab that hold the button in & shuts off the trunk light looses it tension & the trunk light stays on when the lid is closed.
> This was learned by killing 5 brand new batteries in a week, & then my local Nissan dealer keeping my (don't laugh) '78 Datsun 200SX for two weeks.
> I was grousing about it to the guy @ my local gas station & he said his sister had one; opened the trunk, snipped the wire, wound in up in black electrical tape, & I've had the same battery in it now for over 5 years. He says all Datsun/Nissan cars have the same problem.
> ...


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm going to check for that cause that could still be going on with this car. and since it's driven every day, one would never know.


----------

